# Coughing



## Kbug88 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will first say I am taking him to the vet. Lol but I wanted to see what others have been through. My 3 yr old rescue has Ben with us 1 week. He has a goose like cough when he wakes up and occasionally when he eats. At fort I though kennal cough but the goose sound worries me about collapsed trachea. Are havanese prone to this ?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kbug88 said:


> I will first say I am taking him to the vet. Lol but I wanted to see what others have been through. My 3 yr old rescue has Ben with us 1 week. He has a goose like cough when he wakes up and occasionally when he eats. At fort I though kennal cough but the goose sound worries me about collapsed trachea. Are havanese prone to this ?


All small dogs can get a collapsed trachea if they are allowed to pull on their collars. That's why it is important to use a harness for walking, and only use a collar as a place to hang ID tags!

You are right to get the cough checked out... It's hard to even guess at the cause without the help of a vet!


----------

